# Domino Alternatives



## davethebrave (Jun 23, 2020)

Maybe this is a dumb question and/or has already been discussed but I'll ask it anyways;

Why isn't there a Domino style dowel joinery tool?

I know there are plenty of doweling jigs, and plenty of ways to use a drill and/or a router to cut holes for dowels. I would think a drill/router body with an integrated/adjustable fence would make it easy and quick to cut holes for dowels. Basically this doweling tool would look exactly like a Domino, but instead of cutting an oblong domino-shaped hole, the bit would just drill a round hole for a dowel.

Am I missing something? Does Festool have a patent on attaching a fence to a hole-cutting tool? This seems like an easy joinery niche for any of the big tool companies to fill and cut into Festool's market share.


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

They make those already. Though the only one well reviewed is more than $$ the domino

Mafell
https://www.timberwolftools.com/mafell-dd40p-duo-dowel-system

Grizzly
https://www.grizzly.com/products/grizzly-pro-dual-spindle-doweling-joiner/t32540?gclid=Cj0KCQjw5oiMBhDtARIsAJi0qk0LA9DSjiVZzSnyKXjqYKojPSBd3e0HHtZgtruzFCcojyqeWLCRh4YaArfWEALw_wcB

Triton
https://www.rockler.com/triton-tdj600-doweling-joiner?country=US&sid=V91040&promo=shopping&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_content=&utm_campaign=PL&gclid=Cj0KCQjw5oiMBhDtARIsAJi0qk1pFTtqgnWPJWqXUJ1aOTMZ6f8mbwZkDzZK3wEyeX_ByYuatHMUuDwaAqEQEALw_wcB


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Beadlock:
:
https://www.rockler.com/rockler-beadlock-joinery-jig-with-3-8-drill-guide-kit-and-case


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

and this for some applications:

https://www.lamello.com/category/p-system-verbinder/


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I was looking to trade for a triton.

You can buy floor dowels for around $500. This is how we did it in the early 80's.


----------



## Laughran (Feb 13, 2013)

on ebay there is a jig that you mount a router to
lookup Tianli handheld mortising jig


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

It won't be long until the Domino patents expire, so we'll likely see knockoff tools hit the market in the next few years. I believe when last I read about it the patents were 2002-2004, so figure 2024 at the earliest.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Dominoooo coming soon to a HF store near u. I'm just not sure who gets the nod. Warrior? Bauer? or Hercules?

Until then Domino is the deal.


----------



## mikeber (Jan 17, 2016)

The basic misunderstanding about all these tools is that all you need is a drill/mortiser that will cut the holes relatively straight. But that is just one part. The most important factor is accuracy. The setting of the jig and cutting tool precisely the same location in two boards that may have different shapes and sizes.

Drilling hole/s is cheap. Accuracy on the other hand is very expensive. As such if you read the reviews of the Triton tool, you'll see that all bad reviews are complaining about accuracy (or the lack of).


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm still seeking a Triton…


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> The basic misunderstanding about all these tools is that all you need is a drill/mortiser that will cut the holes relatively straight. But that is just one part. The most important factor is accuracy. The setting of the jig and cutting tool precisely the same location in two boards that may have different shapes and sizes.
> 
> Drilling hole/s is cheap. Accuracy on the other hand is very expensive. As such if you read the reviews of the Triton tool, you'll see that all bad reviews are complaining about accuracy (or the lack of).
> 
> - mikeber


No matter why you think I need, I love my Domino. Fast, easy and accurate.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Home shop I'll still use my $10 craftsman doweller.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Just make your own domino jointer. Sorry "handheld mortiser" .


----------

